# () موقع عن الطاقة المجانية ... ()



## جاسر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*() موقع عن أخبار الطاقة المجانية ... ()*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موقع أخبار الطاقة المجانية

http://freeenergynews.com/

تحياتي العاطرة ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي جاسر

موقع مميز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

فعلا رابط يستحق العناء .

http://www.freeenergynews.com/

البغدادي


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله خير ...

دمتم بخير


----------



## النبراس. (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على جهودكم المفيده


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ossama (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وهناك موقع اخر فيه مخططات وشروح لاجهزة الطاقة البديلة المعروفة وهو موقع هام ولكنه قيد الانشاء الان وهوwww.myth of free energy.com


----------



## ossama (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وهناك موقع اخر فيه مخططات وشروح لاجهزة الطاقة البديلة المعروفة وهو موقع هام ولكنه قيد الانشاء وهو خلال اسبوع ان شاء الله سيتم انهائه
www.myth of free energy.com


----------



## الرواس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررر حبيبي


----------



## hamza_bouga10 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

